# I9 7900x as Cubase DAW Impressions



## GPnicolett (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an i9 7900x, using primarily with Cubase, and was wondering if anyone out there had some recent experience to share?

What kind of latencies can you get it down to using heavy Kontakt sessions? How about VE Pro? 

I feel pretty confident it'll do me well, but would love some more encouragement to pull the trigger.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 2, 2017)

There has been a thread or two.


----------

